# All Slavic: It says here, the letter says



## LilianaB

I would like to know how this phrase would be translated into different Slavic languages. The letter says that that my aunt is coming next month, for example. I am especially interested in the phrase _it says_.


----------



## VelikiMag

> The letter says that my aunt is coming next month.


BCS: _U pismu stoji _/ _U pismu piše_ / _U pismu se kaže _da mi tetka/ujna/strina dolazi sljedećeg mjeseca.


----------



## Brainiac

Yes, Veliki Mag, I can add in Serbian ekavica another version:
_U pismu je rečeno da moja tetka/ujna /strina dolazi sledećeg meseca._


----------



## Duya

That does not sound too natural, Brainiac. Actually, using passive in this position denotes past (for quite complicated reasons); it would flow well if we're talking about a letter received in the past (_the letter said..._), but not the one that just arrived.


----------



## Brainiac

Well, I guess you know better than me, but in spoken language, the expression is not rare. To me it sounds natural... but, ok, I trust you. At least LilianaB now knows one more version. 

(But "moja" is better than "mi" )


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

V liste sa píše / V liste je napísané / V liste stojí, že moja teta príde na budúci mesiac.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

V pismu piše, da moja teta pride naslednji (prihodnji) mesec / da bo moja teta prišla naslednji (prihodnji) mesec.


----------



## iobyo

Macedonian:

_Во писмото се вели_ ("it's said in the letter") is the most common way. _Во писмото стои_ ("the letter states") and _во писмото пишува_ ("it's written in the letter") are also used but don't sound anywhere near as casual, so one definitely wouldn't use them in this particular sentence.

_Во писмото се вели дека тетка/вујна/__стрина__* ми доаѓа наредниот месец._

* You'll also notice that Slavic languages have different words denoting "aunt": a _тетка_ is the sister of your parent, _вујна_ is your mother's brother's wife and _стрина_ is your father's brother's wife.


----------



## Vulcho

Bulgarian:

_В писмото пише/е написано/се казва, че леля/вуйна/стринка ми идва следващия месец._

It seem Bulgarian is the only language using _леля_ and not _тетка._


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

iobyo said:


> * You'll also notice that Slavic languages have different words denoting "aunt": a _тетка_ is the sister of your parent, _вујна_ is your mother's brother's wife and _стрина_ is your father's brother's wife.



Some do, but Slovenian, for instance, does not. It uses *teta* in all three situations.


----------



## ryba

Cześć!





lior neith said:


> Slovak:
> 
> V liste sa píše / V liste je napísané / V liste stojí, že moja teta príde na budúci mesiac.


POLSKI: A dałoby się powiedzieć "V liste píše", bez _sa_ (_píše_ jako forma bezosobowa)?
ANGIELSKI: Would it be possible to say "V liste píše", without _sa_ (_písať_ used as an impersonal verb)?

As in:





VelikiMag said:


> BCS: _U pismu stoji _/ *U pismu piše* / _U pismu se kaže _da (…).





TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian:
> 
> *V pismu piše*, da (...)





Vulcho said:


> Bulgarian:
> 
> _*В писмото пише*/е написано/се казва, че (…)._


----------



## Brainiac

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Some do, but Slovenian, for instance, does not. It uses *teta* in all three situations.


In Serbian, teta = (infomal) tetka or "dear tetka", English: aunty, auntie


----------



## Azori

ryba said:


> POLSKI: A dałoby się powiedzieć "V liste píše", bez _sa_ (_píše_ jako forma bezosobowa)?
> ANGIELSKI: Would it be possible to say "V liste píše", without _sa_ (_písať_ used as an impersonal verb)?


No. That would mean that there is some person who wrote the letter. However, it is possible to use _písať_ without _sa_, by using a third person plural form _píšu_ (I thought it's not very appropriate for this sentence because it somehow implies a group of people) - one can say "v novinách píšu" (= newspaper says), "v časopise píšu" (= magazine says). It's commonly used.


----------



## DarkChild

Vulcho said:


> Bulgarian:
> 
> _В писмото пише/е написано/се казва, че леля/вуйна/стринка ми идва следващия месец._
> 
> It seem Bulgarian is the only language using _леля_ and not _тетка._



Тетка definitely is used in Bulgarian, but not everywhere.


----------



## Kartof

Vulcho said:


> _стринка_



I would use _чинка_​ instead but maybe that's only a regionalism.


----------



## vianie

it says here - tu stojí napísané or simply tu stojí
the letter says - v liste stojí napísané or simply v liste stojí


----------



## ryba

lior neith said:


> POLSKI: A dałoby się powiedzieć "V liste píše", bez _sa_ (_píše_ jako forma bezosobowa)?
> ANGIELSKI: Would it be possible to say "V liste píše", without _sa_ (_písať_ used as an impersonal verb)?
> 
> 
> 
> No. That would mean that there is some person who wrote the letter. However, it is possible to use _písať_ without _sa_, by using a third person plural form _píšu_ (I thought it's not very appropriate for this sentence because it somehow implies a group of people) - one can say "v novinách píšu" (= newspaper says), "v časopise píšu" (= magazine says). It's commonly used.
Click to expand...

Ďakujem! 

For the options existing in Polish, visit the thread Polish Equivalent of "Read"/ "Say". That's where my curiosity sparked from.


----------



## swintok

In Ukrainian the most common would be:

The letter says that that my aunt is coming next month.
В листі написано, що (моя) тітка приїде наступного місяця.

Western Ukrainian village dialects and the Ukrainian spoken in Canada still maintain a distinction between тітка, вуйна, and стрийна, but these are not encountered much in standard oral or written Ukrainian.


----------



## radosch

pismo kaze da mi tetka dolazi sledeceg meseca. (literal translation would do fine as well )


----------



## Selyd

swintok said:


> In Ukrainian the most common would be:
> The letter says that that my aunt is coming next month.
> В листі написано, що (моя) тітка приїде наступного місяця.


В листі написано, що (моя) тітка приїздить (приїде) наступного місяця.
В листі сказано, що (моя) тітка приїздить (приїде) наступного місяця.
В листі пишуть, що (моя) тітка приїздить (приїде) наступного місяця.
В листі повідомляють, що (моя) тітка приїздить (приїде) наступного місяця.
В листі говориться, що (моя) тітка приїздить (приїде) наступного місяця.
В листі пишеться про те, що (моя) тітка приїздить (приїде) наступного місяця.


----------

